# 622 Timer Problems with OTA locals



## sbuko (Jan 10, 2006)

Is anyone else having problems with timers on their OTA locals.

I have noticed a couple strange things ..

1) If I setup a timer for an OTA HD local channel show using the "New Episode" selection, it shows up in my schedule for that day only. It does not pick up the next weeks episode. This is not because next weeks episode is not new. It is also not because the EPG does not contain the information. I'm not quite sure what the problem is. My system is setup to show "skipped" timers, so they are not being "skipped". The exact same timer works fine if I use the SAT locals instead of the OTA locals.

2) All of my timers that were setup using the "New Episode" selection will disappear. This only occurs if the timer was setup for an OTA HD local. Last night I checked my schedule and every timer setup for an OTA channel was gone.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

I don't see this problem at all. My OTA "New Episode" timers for OTA channels stay in place from week to week just as they should and skip only programs that are not new ones.


----------



## sbuko (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks. That's how it's supposed to work. This is how my 942 works as well.

Not sure what is going on with my 622. I'll have to play with it a bit more to see if I can nail down the problem.


----------



## c_caz (Jul 15, 2003)

I saw issues when I had my Sat HD locals in the same range as my OTA HD locals. I typically setup recordings only on my OTA HD locals as I prefer their quality and as soon as I changed the 622 to also view the Sat HD locals in the regular channel range (I don't remember the exact verbage of this setting, but the channels were seen as 05-00) my timers disappeared. Not sure if this is what your seeing, but I reverted my Sat HD Locals to the 8xxx range instead and all my timers worked/returned.


----------



## sbuko (Jan 10, 2006)

Ok. That's worth a try. I do have my SAT HD Locals mapped down.
So my SAT HD CBS Local is 046-00. My OTA HD CBS Local is 046-01.

I'll turn off the map down functionality and see if it fixes my problem.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

I don't yet have sat HD locals, just OTA HD locals so perhaps my lack of problems with the timers is due to that. Something else to look forward to!


----------



## sbuko (Jan 10, 2006)

c_caz, I think you are on to something here.

I deleted all of my timers, went into the Locals settings and disabled SAT locals to removed the "mapped down" channels from the guide.

I then setup all my timers again. All of my timers are using the "New Episode" flag. Most of the timers are using the OTA HD Local channels. If I need to record 2 or 3 shows at once, I use the 63xx channels to get the SAT HD locals.

Looking at the DVR schedule, it appears that all my timers are acting normally. I'm going to leave it this way for now and see if everything is OK. But as a first test, removing the "mapped down" channels seemed to do the trick. Time will tell I guess.


----------



## Sal (Feb 22, 2006)

sbuko,

Myself and another person posted the same problem in the Kansas City thread a couple of pages down now. I have the same issue and I have tried all 3 settings. They seem to work the day you set them up, but disappear after the guide download. In fact if you set them up in the morning, by evening there is really a new guide available that you can get by going forward 10 days. It will download the new guide and all OTA timers will disappear.

I dont know if its only happening in cities where LIL HD is available. I have tried HD mapdown, SD mapdown and No mapdown!

Sal


----------



## sbuko (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks for bursting my bubble Sal 

Did you delete all your timers before changing to "No Mapdown". The first time I changed my settings to disable mapdown, it gave me a warning telling me that all my timers for the current mapped down locals would be deleted. "Is this OK". I answered "Yes". But it actually didn't do anything. I went back to check and HD Locals was still selected. I had to delete all my timers first and then turn off the mapdown feature. This was the only way I could get rid of the mapped down locals.

I was hestitant to call it a victory on my first test. But we'll see how it works. I'll report back here tomorrow and let you guys know how it goes. But, based on your experience, I'm not extremely positive.


----------



## Sal (Feb 22, 2006)

hahaha sbuko.. anytime 

With the new 3.56 supposedly coming down tomorrow maybe we will lose satellite timers too. 

Yes I did delete all timers. I have also tried deleting timers, doing a hard reset, setting the receiver to factory default, hard reset, then re-doing the timer.. it didnt work. Then again, might work for you. Next thing would be the dance and sacrifice to the DISH gods 

Sal


----------



## Sal (Feb 22, 2006)

Currently I have my timers (for the last two days) as New for LIL SAT HD, and weekly for OTA HD and all is well. Maybe if you do not want to fiddle around too much and just have your timers fire (and then just delete if an old episode) then this method might prove ok.

Sal


----------



## sbuko (Jan 10, 2006)

My timers are all "New". Most are OTA Locals. A few are SAT HD locals, but they are using the 6xxx range.

I just checked my timers and they are still there. I went into the guide and pressed the "skip" button a number of times until it asked me to download new guide data. It downloaded the new guide data and my timers are still there. 

We'll see if they survive throughout the night.


----------



## Sal (Feb 22, 2006)

sbuko... seems like yours will work then! i hope they do. so is your locals mapping turned off? or is it set to sd?


----------



## sbuko (Jan 10, 2006)

My locals mapping is currently disabled. The only low digit local channels I have are my OTA channels.

My HD locals are in the 6xxx range.
My SD locals are in the 8xxx range.

I have timers setup for both OTA locals and 6xxx locals.
I will know more tomorrow I think.


----------



## sbuko (Jan 10, 2006)

Checked my timers this morning and they all look good still. I'm leaving town for a week today. So we'll see if they work while I'm gone.


----------



## DAG (Feb 7, 2006)

sbuko said:


> Checked my timers this morning and they all look good still. I'm leaving town for a week today. So we'll see if they work while I'm gone.


Good luck. Check the guide times. They are all off by one hour next week. You'd better hope that the guide download Sunday morning fixes that.


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

Give it a rest Dag, I have been monitoring feedback from several forums today on this release, and to me I see nothing but a thumbs up.


----------



## DAG (Feb 7, 2006)

Jeff McClellan said:


> Give it a rest Dag, I have been monitoring feedback from several forums today on this release, and to me I see nothing but a thumbs up.


LOL. After I read your post, I decided to go "give it a rest" in front of the TV and see how it was doing. 

Flipped around the guide a bit looking for something good...hmmm, guide stopped responding to the remote at times...seems slow too...all of a sudden, black screen....here comes the reboot process, acquiring satellites, etc. First BSOD on this new unit in the 10 days I have had it. :nono2:

Now it's back up and running. :sure:

Good news is, the previously observed 2 or 3 brief audio skips that were present right after the channel was changed with 355 are no longer there.

I think I'll go back and "give it a rest" again.


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

I apologize, I wasn't trying to be sarcastic. I am just saying no one else is going through this today. I would like to suggest, that you call Dish because your issues may be unique and your unit may need replacement. Sorry if I came across the wrong way. Hope that helps.:sure:


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

One thing Dag, pull the power plug, wait about a minute and then replug it. See if this helps, if it doesnt, I would contact Dish.


----------



## DAG (Feb 7, 2006)

Jeff McClellan said:


> One thing Dag, pull the power plug, wait about a minute and then replug it. See if this helps, if it doesnt, I would contact Dish.


Actually, this is already unit #2. The first one BSOD'd at least once daily. This one never did until an hour ago.

It gets tiring trying to defend my purchase of this to my wife and daughter daily. Thank goodness, in general, the picture and features are so good.

 Good news is right now it is working fine. Also, FREE Showtime channels until next weekend! 

I'll hang in there. Keep up the good support here, Jeff. Your posts are informative and authoritative.


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

Thanks, unfortunately soon to be short lived here. Hang in there.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

DAG.. since you have been on the high side of some pain. Would be helpful to get your thoughts after a few days of running the new version.


----------



## cshaws (Oct 19, 2004)

I am having the same problrm here in Mpls. Most of my OTA programs that I have set up do not show up in the daily schedule for next week. When I go into the timers and click on each one, no show shows up under that timer. Called Dish today and they had no fix and said it didn't show up as a problem in there ongoing problem list to fix.

I am supposed to keep a log of the problem. As a temporary or may be permanent fix I hope, I deleleted all my OTA Timers and set them up Manually by time and day to run weekly. Now the shows show up in in the daily schedule and the guide has attached the show to each time slot.

Hopefully this will work. Will keep you updated.


----------



## Sal (Feb 22, 2006)

cshaws: are you padding the timer at all? Also what is the status of your HD mapdown?


----------



## cshaws (Oct 19, 2004)

Forgive my ignorance, what is padding? and HD Mapping? How do I find where it is?

Once I know I'd be glad to share.

Let me know

Thanks

BTW, the manually mapped OTA timers are still showing up in the daily schedule a week out, which is better than what than it was


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

When you create a timer there is two fields that allow you to pad how much time before the show and after the show that you want to record. Edit a timer and you should see the two fields. 

WIth your OTA timers, are you setting dual timers for the same show or are you pretty sure they are unique. Can you give more specifics on what type of timer it is "dish Pass", all episodes, etc. that you are having trouble with.


----------



## cshaws (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks for the info. I have left the before and after timers at the default setting of
1 min before the show and 3 mins after the show. Have done this with all the shows I record.

I made sure that I wasn't setting up the dual timers. Mostly picked New Episodes to record, but changed the settings to All to see if it made a difference.
It didn't.

I have my local news being recorded on OTA HD 011-1 everyday, and have had not problem with that one firing everday. Shows up in the daily schedule.
Some OTA HD shows would show up, and then others wouldn't. For instance I had Lost set up on the HD OTA 005-1, recorded last week, but then doesn't show up for next week.

The Mpls OTA channels run in the 004-1-0045-1. Right underneath those is the local Dish SD channels that run 004-0045

The Dish OTA HD channels run in the 6300's and the SD channels again run also in the 8300's I believe.

As I said, the manually set timers are holding, I checked this AM.

Any help appreciated Thanks


----------



## Sal (Feb 22, 2006)

cshaws: thats the exact same problem i was getting. It was only if you selected "new" or "all" for ota recording. I initially had 0 padding before and after, and i had the HD priority set in the satellite map down. On friday I changed it to 1 minute padding before and after the show, and set local mapdown to "none" or "off" or whatever that is. All the timers are now working correctly since the l356 download on friday. I did delete all timers and reset them on friday after the download, then did a power reboot. 

good luck!

Sal


----------



## cshaws (Oct 19, 2004)

Where do you get into the HD MApdown? What is it? Is it in the menu?

Let me know

thanks


----------



## Sal (Feb 22, 2006)

go to the locals menu.. menu-6-9 i think, basically where you go to add the OTA locals .. one of the options there is "sat locals" Click that and then try no mapdown.

Sal


----------



## cshaws (Oct 19, 2004)

Sorry, can't seem to locate the mapdown area. Could you be more specific?

When I go into local channels there is just the add, scan etc Do not see any mapdown tab

Let me know

thanks


----------



## cshaws (Oct 19, 2004)

Found it. It had HD Priority, SD and then disable

I disabled. Now in the guide only the local OTA channels show up with no Sat local under neath. Is that how it is supposed to look and what does that do with the timers?


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

Well, something funny happened after the 356...my timers, especially OTA were "skipped" due to user 1, but I have no recollection of skipping them. As a result, I lost 24, Prison Break, and Apprentice. I am kind of upset. I know I reviewed my timers Saturday or Sunday as I usually do on the weekend to ensure timers for the coming week....kind of weird. I'll have to be more paranoid for the next few days..


----------



## Sal (Feb 22, 2006)

cshaws: thats the only setting that ive found that fixed my timers. I have now gone since Friday and the timers are still all functioning normally. Yes the satellite locals now dont show up in the 0xx-00, but I know to pick up sd locals in the 8xxx range and hd locals at 63xx. OTA locals show up at xxx-0x. 

liferules: was someone watching on Tv1? Also, did you have multiple things recording?

Sal


Sal


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

Sal,

No one was watching TV and the receiver was off. I was SUPPOSED to be recording multiple events, however, the 622 decided to take the night off.  

In the end, I did get OTA of the NCAA final game (don't tell me the ending, I still haven't watched it). :eek2: I will catch the re-run of the Apprentice on CNBC. But I still missed 24 (my favorite) and Prison Break. It is really weird because I looked at the timers this weekend and they were all set to go (I was kind of pumped because this would have been the 1st time I recorded 3 events simultaneously). 

I'm not sure what happened, but seems to be some glitch that skipped the recordings. I just hope its a one-time kind of thing as I don't have time to be looking over the 622's shoulder all the time...


----------



## Sal (Feb 22, 2006)

liferules:

its wierd! I have previously tried recording 3 events at the same time, but all were done manually. I currently dont have more than 2 timers at the same time. probably a stupid question, but when you scheduled the 3 events, 2 were SAT right? Since there is only 1 OTA, maybe you had 2 OTA events recording, which made 1 of them skip? i dont know if that gives a conflict or not. You probably had it right, but might be worth checking.


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

Sal said:


> when you scheduled the 3 events, 2 were SAT right? Since there is only 1 OTA, maybe you had 2 OTA events recording, which made 1 of them skip?


Good thought but no, I had that covered as well with duplicate timers for the OTA's in case there was a conflict. When I checked them this weekend, they were all set without conflicts (no OTA conflicts also)...

So far, tonight that is, there were no problems with the timers going. I also checked for the next 9 days and all timers seem to be set correctly to record...


----------

